# Steamrail Pale Ale



## Rizzla (11/2/18)

Brought a box of Coles homebrand Steamrail Pale Ale against all previous forum advice. Best I can say is refreshing on a hot day, but then again so is most megaswill if your thirsty and the beer is icy cold. To be honest it is a bit better than the average. 

Problem is two of the 330 ml bottles were half full. The first I put down to someone having a good slug from my just opened bottle, the second I opened and immediately noticed. I wasn't trying to get a freebee or anything but contacted the "brewer" Liquerland and gave them batch No etc for their information. Havn't heard back 2 months later. QA/QC or customer feedback must not be a priority at this knock em out by the truck load factory disguised as a craft brewery.


----------



## Coodgee (12/2/18)

I'd keep at them. tell them you haven't heard back for months. you might get a couple of free cartons out of it!


----------



## tyoung (12/2/18)

Chuck a message to Coles on any of the leading social media platforms. They'll get back to you pretty quick. 

I'd take a photo and put it on Twitter, but that's just me


----------



## Kev R (12/2/18)

Came across a hole case like that back in the 90s. 3 full cans 1 half full the rest empty. We were unloading a pallet load into a mates shop. Truck driver said it's not unheard of.


----------



## Dave70 (14/2/18)

I think something fishy about the reviews. I find it hard to believe a home brewer with any level of experience would rate this beer. 
Says the five star allocating 50 yer VB drinker 'Bob Spence"..


*by Bob Spence, on June 15, 2014
As a home brewer for the past 5 years, and a Victorian beer-drinker for the past 50 years, I give this beer an absolute #1 for flavour! It certainly is nothing like any Australian beer, though. 


*


----------



## wynnum1 (14/2/18)

Last Saturday they showed Bacardi rum being manufactured and how they bottled if they where using good equipment would be hard for half full bottles getting through the bottling system as they seem to monitor and video the process would think with use by information and batch information could look at the video .


----------



## captain crumpet (14/2/18)

Ive done container work unloading cartons of V. There was a prick who use to crack open bottles and drink half and then put it back in the box.


----------



## Coodgee (14/2/18)

actually now that I think about it, when I was in grade 3 or 4, in Townsville, we went on a school excursion to the coke factory and there was a bloke whose job it was to sit in a chair and watch the bottles go past and make sure they were filled to a line drawn on a mirror on the other side of the conveyor belt. That was back in the 80's. You'd think a machine could do it now.


----------



## wynnum1 (14/2/18)

captain crumpet said:


> Ive done container work unloading cartons of V. There was a prick who use to crack open bottles and drink half and then put it back in the box.


The correct way is to damage the carton so its not missed was told how loads sometimes had an extra pallet or what ever they were carting.


----------



## captain crumpet (14/2/18)

wynnum1 said:


> The correct way is to damage the carton so its not missed was told how loads sometimes had an extra pallet or what ever they were carting.



All of the damaged stock was put into a fridge for us to help ourselves anyway. There was no need to be sneaky, he was just a prick.


----------

